# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Woohoo

## Muzi

Finally got a job :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

I got one at HP for about 3 weeks then hopefully uni but I'm really happy that I got a job

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Congrats on gettin the job muzi!  :Big Grin: 
Best of luck !!!

----------


## loves intellegence

Congratulations Muzi on getting the job !!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Congrats Muzi :Smile:

----------


## villies

congrates man

----------


## Endurer

Congratulations Muzi  :Wink:  Whats the job about?

----------


## volvo

Congratz..MUZIIIIIII>>>>>>>>...

yaar koi mitha tu khilao...

----------


## RAHEN

> Finally got a job
> 
> I got one at HP for about 3 weeks then hopefully uni but I'm really happy that I got a job


aww...i m so happy...u hve got a job..its always good to hve one...Congratulations :givefl;
same question...wat the job is about.?

----------


## friendlygal786

Congrats to u Muzi! Good Luck wit it :Smile:

----------

